
Ask HN: Application idea for C++ - pictur
Hello there. I&#x27;m trying to improve myself in C++. I&#x27;m learning the use of tools like boost, cmake. I&#x27;m looking for an app idea that I can develop myself from scratch. Waiting for your suggestions. thanks.
======
arithma
If you included the level of expertise you already have, I believe more people
will be able to help with suggestions. Maybe check out some of the open source
projects that need contributors?

------
billconan
a web server based on epoll and coroutine.

